
15 previously unknown monuments discovered underground in Stonehenge landscape - lelf
http://www.ancient-origins.net/news-history-archaeology/fifteen-previously-unknown-monuments-discovered-underground-stonehenge
======
lutusp
The title doesn't describe the article's content. Fifteen anomalies have been
discovered, anomalies that will have to await unearthing before anyone can say
what they are. But "monuments" \-- no, that's not correct, that's a hyperbolic
headline.

